# Jumpin into the deep end as oftommorow!



## ruggaz (Jul 21, 2003)

Ok well here goes, welcome to my new journal. Start back at school tommorow, back to the routine so i thought may aswell get into the eating routine. This journal should provide some motivation to stick with the cut and suggestions are always welcome. Just finished preparing the grub for tommorow: my oats, brown rice, 95% lean ground beef, chicken breasts. DO the vegies in the morn coz i dont want my brocoli goin all soggy on me, me likes it crisp.
Ive settled at 2400 cals to start of with and 50p-30f-20c ratio. Shall stick with it for 3 weeks and then evaluate the intake and swap around meals etc - i'm "ad libbing" and liking it. 
Tommorows breaky is gonna be:

1 whole eggs + 5 egg whites
50 grams 93% lean beef 
1/2 cup oatmeal before cooking 
1 TSP Flax Oil

Not using any supps but will prob cycle creatine soon. 
Do those hunger suppresants actually work, experience, brands the good the bad and the ugly, youre thoughts please!!

Until the next entry
Peace


----------



## ruggaz (Jul 21, 2003)

Breakfast was stated above.
Meal 2 was 
100g chicken breast
1 apple

Lunch was 
200g 95% lean ground beef (was going to be tuna but i forgot to purchase some)
1/2 cup rice (uncooked ammount)
1 carrot
1 15 cm stick of celery
1 cherry tomato

Meal 4 (i am consuming now)
100g chicken breast
10 slithers of canned peach

Meal 5 will be a  whey shake
with a tsp of flax + 2 cups of vegies

Meal 6 will be 
1 whole egg + 4 whites
110g lean veal
Cup of brocoli

p.s. I havnt felt hungry yet and couldnt finish my lunch, is that normal or should i down the ammound of food? Shouldnt i feel hungry on a cut?'


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

That rice, is it Brown Rice?  How much of it are you suppose to be eating?  We normally measure our brown rice after its cooked. 

Get yourself real whole fresh peaches not canned   Too much preservatives.


----------



## ruggaz (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeh course its brown.  

The peaches were a one off coz my apples were soggy, yuk 

Oh yeh and um i sort of did a bit of an omlette thing for meal 6. Its pretty good
I got a 100g veal steak (very lean) and cooked it in a pan with capsicum, carrot, cherry tomatos then set it aside.
Got one whole edd ang 4 whites and beat them, cooked in pan till bubbles appeared on surface then added meat and vegies to the centre, folded it over - bit of pepper. Nicer way than just eating all the ingredients seperate!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah, I do that alot.  I love it.  Especially with ground sirloin or ground turkey. 

Are you going to measure your rice cooked or dry cuz that seems like an awful lot of rice.


----------



## ruggaz (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeh. Its gonna be a half cup of cooked brown rice from now on, half a cup raw was shitloads which i couldnt even finish.
So far today, brekky was the same as yesterday. 
Meal 2
180g of tuna
1 apple
Meal three
Cup of brown rice (cooked)
150g leanground mince
Meal 4
Lean veal snitzel size of 1.5 packs of cards
1 apple

peace


----------



## ruggaz (Jul 24, 2003)

1) Jodi, as you know my aim is to drop a couple of % bf so as i can see abs. I am 16 and hormone levels are high aswell as my metabolism is also probably high. I occasionaly and that means like once this week (just before) i have simple carbs. I had egg noodles which was in with vegies, lean meat and olive oil so i had all the macros. Conceeding that they are no "good" per se, would it be reasonable to assume that they would not hamper my progress as much as if i were say older? I am asking because i feal a tad guilty considering this isnt my cheat day. 

2) I have an 18th bday on sat night  and it is pretty much a given that i will get stuck into the grog, what are your bviews on this - aside from the fact that its not good but i am young and i promised myself i wouldnt let nutrition get in the way of certain things you do when your young.'

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Your 16.  You need to tell us these things first.  

Don't worry about the noodles PLEASE!!!!  At your age you should be less concerned about cutting and more concerned about proper nutrition.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)

be careful, and good luck!


----------



## ruggaz (Jul 29, 2003)

Got my body fat done on one of those tanita scale shitty things. It was 13.7% - i estimated 13 from sight so yeh. 
My diet so far is clean, but i like to eat bread, milk and stuff like that. I have been eating roles with smoked olive oil tuna, mayo and beetroot on a wholemeal roll. mmmmmmm

my binge of alcohol was excessive on saturday night


----------

